# Leak when attaching spray extension



## Lynchburg (Nov 1, 2019)

I have had this happen a couple times where paint leaks at the point where the extension pole is screwed on to the gun. It has happen with different size extension's but never when I don't have an extension connected. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Lynchburg said:


> I have had this happen a couple times where paint leaks at the point where the extension pole is screwed on to the gun. It has happen with different size extension's but never when I don't have an extension connected. What am I doing wrong?


Obviously not seating properly. The two most likely culprits would be dirty threads or worn O ring/washer. 

I always prefered a pole gun to extensions, but extensions are less expensive and do have their place.


----------



## Lynchburg (Nov 1, 2019)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Obviously not seating properly. The two most likely culprits would be dirty threads or worn O ring/washer.
> 
> 
> 
> I always prefered a pole gun to extensions, but extensions are less expensive and do have their place.


Thanks. I cleaned the gun very well this time so I'll see tonight if it was because of build up on the threads 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Need a new gasket. Get several of them. They get lost quick. In a pinch you can fabricate one from the plasticy thing inside a soda bottle lid, but your spray kit should have a few of them handy.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

With a screw on wand/extension, go with a washer even though if they are supposed to be hand tight like a tip guard. Graco makes a thin and thick, I always have the thin ones on hand. Set the washer on the diffuser, then set the wand over the top, thread down, wrench tight. Same as the end for the tip guard. Beware, all extensions will spit as the shut off is at the gun not the end of the extension, so trigger on and off, off your spray surface.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Beware, all extensions will spit as the shut off is at the gun not the end of the extension, so trigger on and off, off your spray surface.


And that is why I seldom used extensions. Pole guns don't spit.:smile:


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I've never used a wand that didnt need to be wrench tightened to the gun.


----------



## Lynchburg (Nov 1, 2019)

Lightningboy65 said:


> And that is why I seldom used extensions. Pole guns don't spit.


Can you share a link for a pole gun or pic, not sure I have seen one or know exactly what you are talking about. Thank you for the help

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Lynchburg said:


> Can you share a link for a pole gun or pic, not sure I have seen one or know exactly what you are talking about. Thank you for the help
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


https://www.graco.com/us/en/contractor/product/287023-graco-pole-gun.html

Expect to pay about $300. Also expect to like it very much. They come in several lengths. And note the tip swivels.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Lightningboy65 said:


> MikeCalifornia said:
> 
> 
> > Beware, all extensions will spit as the shut off is at the gun not the end of the extension, so trigger on and off, off your spray surface.
> ...


A cleanshot valve would stop that problem.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Gracobucks said:


> A cleanshot valve would stop that problem.


That's true, and to be honest, I never knew you could buy the valve separate of the pole gun and install it on an extension. I never gave it any thought, as I rarely used extensions. That would make the extensions more attractive....eliminate the spitting and adding the swivel head. 

I still like the pole gun better for the fact the gun's trigger is in line with the pole. A bit more ergonomic. 

The extensions would allow changing length more economical. Just change extensions as opposed to needing different guns. But a 3' pole gun is perfect for most work. What I use 95% of the time when doing walls/ceilings. Since it is what I always used, I still feel the pole gun is probably the most comfortable rig to use all day. With a whip on the tail end, of course.

But a young guy who has not become set in his ways may find some economy and be well served by several varying pole lengths, a cleanshot, and a contractor gun.

I would stick with all brand name and avoid the cheap China stuff.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Lightningboy65 said:


> That's true, and to be honest, I never knew you could buy the valve separate of the pole gun and install it on an extension. I never gave it any thought, as I rarely used extensions. That would make the extensions more attractive....eliminate the spitting and adding the swivel head.
> 
> I still like the pole gun better for the fact the gun's trigger is in line with the pole. A bit more ergonomic.
> 
> ...



Hyde makes some less expensive extension poles that have shutoff at the valve.
http://www.hydetools.com/products/quickreach®-telescoping-spray-pole-45-65


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Hyde makes some less expensive extension poles that have shutoff at the valve.
> http://www.hydetools.com/products/quickreach®-telescoping-spray-pole-45-65


They may not be bad, worth a try.

Looked at the wrong product first.:biggrin:


----------



## scoobsmcgee (Jul 27, 2019)

Likely need gasket. Graco part 258017.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

scoobsmcgee said:


> Likely need gasket. Graco part 258017.


Yep that is what he needed, I had times where I could not figure it out thinking the gasket was fine.


----------

